# recall on Kohler toilet with Sloan flush mate



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

I get a call to repair a toilet kept running. It was a flush mate. Pull out cartridge and notice o rings shot. I go get repair kit, gas cart duck bill and strainer. Replace all three, and still running. I pull cart and attempt to install again. You know quarter turn till tank pressureizes. No success shiot. Call Sloan i am number 50 on the waiting list. One hour later talk to this guy for two minutes and he says behind the strainer, there's a beige color flow restricter pull it out and shiot can it. It workeded two and half hours later,i hope this post will help you guys out. If you come to an issue like this check for flow restrict on Kohler toilet


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

revenge said:


> I get a call to repair a toilet kept running. It was a flush mate. Pull out cartridge and notice o rings shot. I go get repair kit, gas cart duck bill and strainer. Replace all three, and still running. I pull cart and attempt to install again. You know quarter turn till tank pressureizes. No success shiot. Call Sloan i am number 50 on the waiting list. One hour later talk to this guy for two minutes and he says behind the strainer, there's a beige color flow restricter pull it out and shiot can it. It workeded two and half hours later,i hope this post will help you guys out. If you come to an issue like this check for flow restrict on Kohler toilet


 There's a recall on ALL Sloan pressure vessals, seems to splited at seams... check for model number to get free replacement tank..


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I have been replacing them with gravity flushers, they tend not to blow up as much.


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> There's a recall on ALL Sloan pressure vessals, seems to splited at seams... check for model number to get free replacement tank..


The recall kit consists of a metal band to wrap around the tank and a pressure regulator to install on the supply. I'm not impressed at all. I actually busted out laughing when I saw it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Va. Plumber said:


> The recall kit consists of a metal band to wrap around the tank and a pressure regulator to install on the supply. I'm not impressed at all. I actually busted out laughing when I saw it.


Ya kidding me?!? Thought they will send ya a replcment tank.. never liked those thing.. customers hated them for the noise and elderly get scared of the forced flush.. scared more sh!t out of them..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Toto works for me... :laughing:


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Just checked and mine is a recall at my house! LOL 
Sent sloan an email. Asked for new tank and labor reimbursement!:laughing:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Glad to help you out slayer


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Va. Plumber said:


> The recall kit consists of a metal band to wrap around the tank and a pressure regulator to install on the supply. I'm not impressed at all. I actually busted out laughing when I saw it.


That's some BS. I called kohler to make sure I could just put a new pressure assisted tank on the old toilet bowl, they wouldn't even tell me, they sent me to sloan. I waited on hold for a number of minutes, hung up and bought the kohler tank and stuck it on the old bowl. It works, the new tank by design is the same, but it is slightly thinner and the handle is slightly different. 

It would be more expensive for me to deal with all this bs then just go get a tank, put it on, and re-open the commercial bathroom back up.


----------



## Big cheez (Jan 11, 2012)

They need to put that sh*t in the detections cause I spent an hour running test from there website and it wasn't until I called they say pull the strainer. I was pissed off for three days over that job.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Thats whY i made thIs thread Mr cheese do nO one else would have to go through that shiot.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I lost my a$$ on 2 of those things. 

Now, if its a flushmate, and there is a problem with it, you get a new tank. Period.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I just got the "Band" and ugly white plastic for one of our toilets. I like Flushmate and found customer service great BUT the BEAN COUNTERS do not value a company at one time only had installed their toilets. I won't even go on about what I have saved that company over the years.

We moved away from them as a toilet to use that does not clog. Who makes a great no clog toilet that works?


----------



## myakka (Jun 15, 2011)

Is there an option for floor mounted rear outlet toilets other than using a flushmate?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

myakka said:


> Is there an option for floor mounted rear outlet toilets other than using a flushmate?


I think Gerber make those... the book is somewhere in that pile on my desk..


----------

